# خام الجبس , معلومات عامة للفايدة



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (5 فبراير 2010)

الجبــس 
الجبس أحد مجموعة الخامات التبخيرية ، ويتكون أساساً من كبريتات الكالسيوم المائية ( CaSO4. 2H2O ) ويتميز بإمكانية تحويله الى ما يسمى بـ(عجينه باريس ( بتسخينه إلى درجة حرارة 110 - 120 ْم حيث يفقـد الجزء الأكبر من ماء التبلور ويصبح شرهاً لامتصاص الماء عند استخدامه ليستعيد تركيبه الكيميائي الأصلي في مادة صلبة بعد التشكيل ويتوقف طبيعة الجبس الناتج على نقاوة المادة الخام ودرجة حرارة التسخين وإضافة أي مواد للتقليل أو الإسراع في الصلابة. 
تختلف نسبة الجبس النقي في طبقات الجبس من موقع الى آخر، إلا انه معدل نسبة الجبس النقي يتراوح ما بين 95 - اكثر من 97% والباقي منها يتكون من الكربونات، السليكا، الحديد، اكاسيد المنغيسيوم، أوكسيد ألالمنيوم وبعض المواد الغير الذائبة. 
الجبس أول معدن يترسب بكميات كبيرة عند تبخر مياه البحار، وتتكون طبقات سميكة من الجبس تحت ظروف جيولوجية معينة( احواض طبيعية شبه مغلقة أو مغلقة)، ويوجد الجبس غالبآ مع الملح،كما يتواجد صخور الانهايدرايت مع الجبس،ويوجد الانهايدرايت على شكل طبقات مشابهة للجبس،وغالبآ ما يوجد الاثنان معآ بالأضافة الى تواجده مع حجر الجير والطفل. 

أنواع الجبس: 
الجبس الخام ، وهو الجبس الموجود طبيعيا في القشرة الارضية مثل طبقات الجبس في تكوين الفارس الاسفل ، يستخدم الجبس بعد استخراجه مباشرة دون ان تجري عليه أية عمليات صناعية. يستخدم الجبس على هذه الصورة في صناعة الأسمنت البورتلندي كمادة تتحكم على سرعة تصلب الاسمنت، كما يستخدم الجبس في صناعةا لورق كمادة مالئة،أضافة الى إستخدامه في تجهيز بعض المواد الملونة. 
الجبس الزراعي، وهو الجبس الذي يستخدم في استصلاح الاراضي القلوية والملحية ،ويشترط هذا النوع من الجبس ان يحتوي على أكثر من 70% بالوزن من كبريتات الكالسيوم. 
الجبس الصناعي ،يصنع الجبس الصناعي من الجبس الخام عن طريق مروره بعدة مراحل لتصنيعه. 
يستخرج الجبس الخام من الصخور القشرة الارضية التي تظهر احيانا على سطح الارض كما هو موجود في العديد من المناطق في كردستان العراق، او يستخرج من تحت سطح الارض عن طريق فتح المقالع. يتم تكسيره الى احجار مناسبة لتغذية الافران أو القمائن، ثم يبدأ بعد ذلك عمليات الحرق أو التكليس وتستخدم فيها الافران الدوارة او القمائن التي تتراوح درجة حرارتها(120،180 درجة مئوية)،حيث يفقد الجبس حوالي ثلاثة ارباع ماءالتبلور، تم يصنف الجبس بعد ذلك بالنسبة لدرجة نعومته ويعبأ في اكياس أو عبوات مناسبة وانزاله الى الاسواق لغرض استخدامه في البناء. الجدير بالذكر يستعمل حجر الكلس في صناعة الجص ، حيث ترصف حجر الكلس فوق كور مخروطي الشكل ويحرق حجر الكلس بمعزل عن الهواء ومن ثم يطحن ليستعمل للبناء. 
هنا من الضروري الأشارة الى إمكانية استعمال النفايات الصلبة( نفايات المدن)في صناعة الجبس الصناعي بدلآ من المحروقات أوالطاقة الكهربائية التي تعاني مدن كردستان من مشاكل ازمة المحروقات ومن ازمة الطاقة الكهربائية، وبهذه الطريقة يمكن تحقيق هدفين بعملية واحدة ،الاول التخلص من النفايات الصلبة وما لها من المضاعفات عن البيئة وعلى الانسان وثانيآ تشتغيل المصانع أو الافران من الطاقة الحرارية التي تنجم من حرق النفايات الصلبة. الجدير بالذكر ،تستخدم النفايات الصلبة في بعض المدن الهولندية كمصدر مهم للطاقة الحرارية بدلآ من استعمال المحروقات لتسخين المياه وتزويد المدينة بالمياه الحارة.يمكن تحقيق ذلك في كردستان من خلال اجراء دراسات عن النفايات الصلبة في المدن الكبيرة كمدينة اربيل مثلآ لهدف تحديد كمية النفايات وانواعها ونسبة المواد القابلة للأحتراق وكميةالطاقة الحرارية التي تتولد من حرق تلك النفايات واستغلال تلك الطاقة الحرارية في تشتغيل احد المصانع اوالأفران، المعامل بها في كردستان ،مثل معمل الجبس الصناعي. 

يصنف الجبس الصناعي الى ثلاثة انواع: 
الجبس البلدي، الجبس العادي ، لونه رمادي أو وردي مائل للأصفرار، لاتقل فيه نسبة كبريتات الكالسيوم المحتوية على نصف جزئ من الماء عن 60% بالوزن، كما لا تقل نسبة اوكسيد الكالسيوم عن ثلثي نسبة ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت، كما لا تزيد نسبة كلوريد الصوديوم على 12% بالوزن ولاتقل نسبة الماء المتحد عن 3% ولا تزيد عن 9% بالوزن ولا تزيد نسبة الشوائب من الشوائب عن 20% بالوزن. 
جبس المصيص، يمتاز بلونه الابيض الناصع وهو أكثر نعومة من الجبس البلدي، ويستخدم هذا النوع في طبقة الضهارة لبياض الاسقف والحوائط الداخلية. 
جبس التشكيل، لونه أبيض ناصع وتزيد درجة نعومته عن كل من الجبس البلدي والمصيص. يستخدم هذا النوع في صناعة التماثيل واعمال الزخرفة وفي صناعة الخزف ، كما يستخدم جبس التشكيل في جراحة العظام وتجيهز الاربطة الطبية.


----------

